# A little foreshadowing...Part Deux!!!!



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hello again my fellow smokers...:bowdown: You guys have really helped restore my faith in humanity alot!! So, I've decided it's once again time to pay it forward a bit and throw down some pain on some unsuspecting BOTL's!!!:target:
Now, Im not gonna give too much away right off the bat, but I will say that this should be a fairly epic bombing run, including a very special one, and that I am planning a massive sneak attack on someone across the pond, so to speak!!!!:angel: A few noobs are gonna get a beat-down and a couple of vets may get there asses handed to them as well!!!!

Take cover...take down ur mailboxes...warn the neighbors...warn your co-workers!!! Build a bomb shelter if you must, but this one may attract national attention so be forewarned!!!!:dunno::new_all_coholic::hurt:

Peace all....Muahhhhhahahahaha!!!!eace:


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice. Gotta love a public warning. Everyone watch the skies this Guy delivers pain. Get em


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## StratSlinger (Jun 23, 2010)

Geez... Is this gonna be another crazy week around here? I'll be the guy cowering in the corner. Still licking my wounds from Jenady and Shuckins trial by fire...


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

StratSlinger said:


> Geez... Is this gonna be another crazy week around here? I'll be the guy cowering in the corner. Still licking my wounds from Jenady and Shuckins trial by fire...


I'll be right there with you! After last weeks carnage at my house, I don't think I could take too much more!eep:


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice i cant wait to see the outcome!


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Ahhh, I love to see all the noobs cower in fear!!! No tellin who will get destroyed this time around!!!!


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Here we go again! All this talk of chaos and destruction. Can't we all just get along?


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Ahhh, some type of flaming dishes on the menu I see !!:target:


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

grumpy1328 said:


> Here we go again! All this talk of chaos and destruction. Can't we all just get along?


Awwww, it seems like someone is a bit scared!!! Hmmm, maybe u should be!!!!:grouphug:


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

i think that is the funniest thing i have seen all day and you people are going nutz with all these bombings. this one and that mass bombing on the other thread, i think people need to start stocking up supplies in there bomb shelters. i think im gonna go dig me a hole and get started.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

grumpy1328 said:


> Here we go again! All this talk of chaos and destruction. Can't we all just get along?


Uhhhhhhhh...........

_*NO___________!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *_:nono:

:rockon:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

PunchMan6 said:


> * I am planning a massive sneak attack on someone across the pond, so to speak!!!!*
> Take cover...take down ur mailboxes...warn the neighbors...warn your co-workers!!! Build a bomb shelter if you must, but this one may attract national attention so be forewarned!!!!:dunno::new_all_coholic::hurt:
> 
> Peace all....Muahhhhhahahahaha!!!!eace:


As long as it doesnt attract AFP attention then I'll cease to worry. Hmmmm, nup, didnt work as I'm still worried.ainkiller:



> Here we go again! All this talk of chaos and destruction. Can't we all just get along?


 What would be the fun in that? LMAO.


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

grumpy1328 said:


> All this talk of chaos and destruction. Can't we all just get along?


You see, some men you just can't reach.


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

PunchMan6 said:


> Awwww, it seems like someone is a bit scared!!! Hmmm, maybe u should be!!!!:grouphug:


I've been married to the same woman for 36+ years. 
I know pain. I know heartache.

I fear NOTHING!!! :shock:


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

"Now what we have here is a failure to communicate.."

Damn straight some men just cant be reached!!! Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## SFC Jeff (Sep 20, 2008)

TAKE COVER!!!!!! Will be anxious to see the mass destruction at the outcome of this one!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

PunchMan6 said:


> "Now what we have here is a failure to communicate.."
> 
> Damn straight some men just cant be reached!!! Hahahahahahahaha


I'm shakin boss, I'm shakin...

in my boots that is! :mrgreen:


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Can't wait to see this!!!


----------



## UGA07 (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm setting reminders in my phone right now to check back for pictures of the destruction to ensue! :mischief:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Thank goodness I've got a Team WA logo in my avatar!

PHEW!! 

Get 'em DAVID!! WOOOOO!!


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Magnate said:


> Thank goodness I've got a Team WA logo in my avatar!
> 
> PHEW!!
> 
> Get 'em DAVID!! WOOOOO!!


Fortunately for you Chris, NO ONE is safe!!! But actually u have nothin to worry about ATM!!!! Im on a mission with this run!!!!


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

PunchMan6 said:


> Fortunately for you Chris, NO ONE is safe!!! But actually u have nothin to worry about ATM!!!! *Im on a mission with this run!!!!*


Ruh-oh, Shaggy. A bombing run with a mission is always far more destructive then one for sh!ts and giggles. I see much pain, tears and mailbox replacements in the future.

Good thing I've put Home Depot on retainer!:mrgreen:


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

phager said:


> Ruh-oh, Shaggy. A bombing run with a mission is always far more destructive then one for sh!ts and giggles. I see much pain, tears and mailbox replacements in the future.
> 
> Good thing I've put Home Depot on retainer!:mrgreen:


Yea, good thing bro...Ummm, Pat, ur a noob right??!!!!!:evil::evil::evil:
Cute kid, by the way...keep him safe, keep him secret!!!! LOL.......


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhh.... I see___! 



Nice work Sir:thumb:


----------



## codykrr (Jul 30, 2010)

I am anxious to see the destruction as well!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## StratSlinger (Jun 23, 2010)

grumpy1328 said:


> I've been married to the same woman for 36+ years.
> I know pain. I know heartache.
> 
> I fear NOTHING!!! :shock:


Hey, watch it. That's my mother you're talking about. She's a saint. (And you can tell her I said so)

Back to the topic at hand: I see no DC numbers posted. Is this a pseudo-stealth bomb? Any one of us could be in danger now and not even know it!

eep:


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

OK, first of all, Im sorry to Pat, that adorable kid is his daughter, not his son, my mistake brother!!!
Now, back to this pseudo-shit...This is a warning of things to come in the next couple of weeks, follow the thread and you will see how I lay my paths of destruction over a period of time!!!! Got it!! Good!! Now shut the hell up and take cover!!!!! LOL....:behindsofa:


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

PunchMan6 said:


> OK, first of all, Im sorry to Pat, that adorable kid is his daughter, not his son, my mistake brother!!!
> Now, back to this pseudo-shit...This is a warning of things to come in the next couple of weeks, follow the thread and you will see how I lay my paths of destruction over a period of time!!!! Got it!! Good!! Now shut the hell up and take cover!!!!! LOL....:behindsofa:


Don't worry about it, David! That's the problem with low res pictures of young kids, there's no way to tell the gender:mrgreen: On the bright side, her hair is _finally _starting to grow out some.

OK back to hiding behind the couch:behindsofa:


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

little paratrooper snapping turtle: "I'm scared sarge"
Bigger Sargent paratrooper snapping turtle: "We're all scared son"


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

OH, by the way, the first bomb went out yesterday...should hit tomorrow or Friday...he kinda knows its coming, but it should be good nonetheless!!!! Forgot to mention that...sorry all!!!!


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

BUMP......

More bombs will be flying outta here in a day or 2...NOOBS take cover, Im concentrating my forces on your front next!!!!
The horror...the horror..............


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh, the humanity!!!!!!


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Somebody's about to get lit up like a Christmas tree.


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

My poor mailbox is already held together with ducktape and bubble gum. My postal worker requested hazard pay after what shuckins and jenady did to me. Newbies...BEWARE. I recommend a run to your local superstore for a big tupperware or cooler. It gets ugly real quick around this place.


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

hahahaha all you noobs need to keep an eye on the skies cause you sure are gonna get it.... i get to watch the destruction and laugh my arse off....


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

This is the point in the movie when everyone who is on the left side of the screen suddenly and urgently needs to get to the right side of the screen, and everyone on the right side of the screen just as desperately needs to get to the left side of the screen. And so they all start running madly for wherever it is that they think they need to be. Someone stops to scoop up a crying child forgotten in the manic rush. Newstands and garbage cans are bowled over. A wheelchair tips over, spilling out its helpless occupant who tries vainly to pull himself to safety using only his hands. A woman looks over her shoulder, screams in terror, trips, and falls. She is mercilessly trampled by the rushing crowds. A policeman tries to restore order, and can't. He shoots someone who is trying to steal his car for a faster getaway. Shopkeepers flip their "Open" signs to "Closed," and duck out the back way. The faithful gather in a church to pray for deliverance. But there is none ...


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Bombs away!!!!!

0309 2880 0000 9286 3903
0309 2880 0000 9286 .......oops!!!!! This one must remain secret!!!!!


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Tritones said:


> This is the point in the movie when everyone who is on the left side of the screen suddenly and urgently needs to get to the right side of the screen, and everyone on the right side of the screen just as desperately needs to get to the left side of the screen. And so they all start running madly for wherever it is that they think they need to be. Someone stops to scoop up a crying child forgotten in the manic rush. Newstands and garbage cans are bowled over. A wheelchair tips over, spilling out its helpless occupant who tries vainly to pull himself to safety using only his hands. A woman looks over her shoulder, screams in terror, trips, and falls. She is mercilessly trampled by the rushing crowds. A policeman tries to restore order, and can't. He shoots someone who is trying to steal his car for a faster getaway. Shopkeepers flip their "Open" signs to "Closed," and duck out the back way. The faithful gather in a church to pray for deliverance. But there is none ...


Wow.


----------

